

Developing your first Khan Academy exercise - stchangg
http://blog.stchangg.com/blog/7-tips-for-developing-your-first-khan-academy-exercise/
I wanted to share some things I learned while making my first Khan Academy exercise - this is primarily intended for beginners to web development.<p>Please let me know if you find this useful/give feedback on how I can improve it.<p>Thanks!
======
zackzackzack
This is the second person from IMSA I have seen on Hacker News' front page in
the past 24 hours.

<http://roshfu.com/2012/02/17/did-you-hear-we-got-osama.html>

Titans!

~~~
choxi
lol

------
ig1
I had a look at contributing to KA's exercises, but found the documentation
quite hard to follow (it's more of an assortment of articles rather than a
coherent guide), it would be good if someone put together a step-by-step guide
to development.

~~~
kamens
Also, it may be worth checking out the walkthrough video and extended docs
here, linked from @stchangg's post: <http://khan-
exercises.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html>

------
DanielRibeiro
Quick Note: Chorme's Private Browsing does not cache anything. No need to mess
with configuration.

------
ricehornet
Article does a great job of setting expectations for the audience and linking
to resources for pre-req information. Thanks!

